# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  лицензионный ключик ABBYY FineReader

## Максимка

Раздаются лицензионные ключи для программ ABBYY FineReader 11
Professional Edition и ABBYY FineReader 10 Home Edition! Далой пиратские копии, получи на халяву заветный ключик от самого ABBYY! Подробности внутри http://vk.com/wall-25553945_587 а также http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=345135525521589&set=a.1962333437451  42.36337.195404277161382&type=1

----------

